# Broken Screen needing Repair



## fernandk2006 (Aug 17, 2006)

Could someone please help me...

i recently purchased my mp3 player, a week later the screen cracked have recieved my mp3 player back from the company saying they could not fix it under warrent and it would cost 220$AUD if anyone knows anyone who can do it please post i live in Australia so if anyones knows any place please tell me







please help me look how screwed it is...lol:4-dontkno

fernandk


----------



## computerkiller (Aug 17, 2006)

I can fix it!! Send it to meeee


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

How was it broken? If it's only been a week and it broke "naturally" then the warranty ought to cover the repair.


----------



## fernandk2006 (Aug 17, 2006)

yeah it was only a week...the company is saying that i have dropped it and broke it...this hs not happened and has abolute no scratches on it...the only scratch that is there is from the inside that caused this...i only found it like this one i went to put music on it one day

as i said before it cost 220$Au to repair and they offered a new one for 280 that means paying more and loosing that first purchase cost.


----------



## fernandk2006 (Aug 17, 2006)

still any one can help me


----------

